# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Ερώτηση για σύνδεση-ταχύτητα ιντερνετ

## robotakias

Παίδες γεια χαρα! 
         Λοιπόν, άλλαξα την ταχύτητα του ιντερνετ απο 1 σε 2 Μbps. Το γνωστό εικονίδιο με τις δύο μικρές οθόνες που εμφανίζεται κάτω δεξιά όταν συνδέομαι στο ιντερνετ συνεχίζει να λέει οτι η σύνδεση είναι στο 1 Mbps όμως.
        Και κάποτε που είχα ταχύτητα 384 και την πήγα στα 768, το εικονίδιο αυτό έλεγε κανονικά την νέα ταχύτητα, τώρα όμως δεν συμβαίνει..

Όποιος μπορεί ας με βοηθήσει παρακαλώ.

- Λάμπρος -     :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## salpa

καλησπερα!!!!ο μονος σιγουρος τροπος για να δεις αν οντως αυξηθηκε η ταχυτητα σου ειναι να δεις σε τι ταχυτητα συγχρονιζει το modem!!!αυτη ειναι και η πραγματικη ταχυτητα!!!μπες μεσα στη σελιδα που κανεις τις ρυθμισεις του και καπου θα γραφει την ταχυτητα που συγχρονιζει!!!!αυτα....

----------


## robotakias

Πήγα στο site speedtest.net και μου έβγαλε τα εξής αποτελέσματα:
για download στα 0.90 Mbps
για upload στα 0.22 Mbps

Η γνώμη σας ποια είναι?
Αυτά συμβαδίζουν με το 1 Mbps και όχι με τα 2.

----------


## SW9MBL

κανε ενα download apo ena ftp server με ποσο κατευαζεις ετσι οπος τα λες μαλον πως εισαι ακομα στο 1

----------


## robotakias

Το έκανα και αυτό με το ftp.. Μου κατέβασε ένα αρχείο 12 ΜΒ με ταχύτητα 120 ΚΒ / δευτερόλεπτο. Πως σου φαίνεται αυτή η ταχύτητα?

----------


## electrifier

Με 2mbps έπρεπε να πιάνεις γύρω στα +220kB/s.





> Το γνωστό εικονίδιο με τις δύο μικρές οθόνες που εμφανίζεται κάτω δεξιά όταν συνδέομαι στο ιντερνετ συνεχίζει να λέει οτι η σύνδεση είναι στο 1 Mbps όμως.



Το εικονίδιο ΔΕΝ λέει την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης που συγχρονίζει το modem, αλλά την ταχύτητα του εσωτερικού δικτύου ethernet (πχ εμένα γράφει 100mbps).

Περίεργο που γράφει 1 MBPS, θα έπρεπε να γράφει τουλάχιστον 10, αν πούμε πως έχεις παλιά κάρτα ή πάει μέσω USB. Δείχνει ότι έχεις πρόβλημα στην εσωτερική σύνδεση (στο δίκτυο του σπιτιού σου) και όχι στην εξωτερική (αν κρίνω από το upload και τις μέγιστες ταχύτητες).

Αν έδινες περισσότερες πληροφορίες ίσως σου λέγαμε και περισσότερα για το τί μπορεί να συμβαίνει. (πχ τί σύνδεση έχεις, τί είδους modem, αν το συνδέεις ασύρματα ή μέσω ethernet, αν το συνδέεις σε USB, κάποιο screenshot από τις πληροφορίες των Windows για τη διασύνδεση...).

----------


## SW9MBL

Το 120 kb ειναι ακριβος το οριο που μπορει να κατευασει μια δυνατη 1000αρα εγω θα σου προτινα να μπεις μεσα μενου του ρουτερ να δεις σε ποια ταχ συνχρονιζεις και μετα μηλα και με τον isp σου να δεις αν σου αναβαθμισαν και το user name σου γιατι ο συνχρονισμοσ μπορει να εινα στα 2048 αλλα το στα 1024

----------


## robotakias

> Με 2mbps έπρεπε να πιάνεις πάνω από 200kB/s.
> 
> 
> Το εικονίδιο ΔΕΝ λέει την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης που συγχρονίζει το modem, αλλά την ταχύτητα του εσωτερικού δικτύου ethernet (πχ εμένα γράφει 100mbps).
> 
> Περίεργο που γράφει 1 MBPS, θα έπρεπε να γράφει τουλάχιστον 10, αν πούμε πως έχεις παλιά κάρτα ή πάει μέσω USB. Δείχνει ότι έχεις πρόβλημα στην εσωτερική σύνδεση (στο δίκτυο του σπιτιού σου) και όχι στην εξωτερική (αν κρίνω από το upload και τις μέγιστες ταχύτητες).
> 
> Αν έδινες περισσότερες πληροφορίες ίσως σου λέγαμε και περισσότερα για το τί μπορεί να συμβαίνει. (πχ τί σύνδεση έχεις, τί είδους modem, αν το συνδέεις ασύρματα ή μέσω ethernet, αν το συνδέεις σε USB, κάποιο screenshot από τις πληροφορίες των Windows για τη διασύνδεση...).



 
Για να δώσω καλύτερη περιγραφή του ζητήματος, εννοώ την ταχύτητα που αναγράφεται στην εικόνα που ακολουθεί...

----------


## SW9MBL

το to modem ειναι usb?

----------


## robotakias

> το to modem ειναι usb?



ναι,  :Smile:

----------


## SW9MBL

Η γραμη σου ειναι ακομη στα 1024 μηλα με τον παροχεα σου.

----------


## electrifier

> το to modem ειναι usb?



...και το μάντεψα εγώ παραπάνω.  :Tongue2:

----------


## robotakias

> ...και το μάντεψα εγώ παραπάνω. 
> 
> Ήταν προφανές πως ο περιορισμός έρχεται από τα ενδότερα. Η αναβάθμιση έχει γίνει μια χαρά και αυτό φαίνεται από το νέο upload και από το γεγονός πως πάει στα όρια.
> 
> Η γραμμή εμένα δε μου φαίνεται για 1024...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Δε μπαίνει και στο modem να μας πει τί βλέπει?



Ο παροχος μου λέει οτι μου το έχουνε πάει στα 2.

Οπότε προτείνετε να ελέγξω τις ρυθμίσεις του modem?

----------


## robotakias

Ποιο σημείο του μοντεμ να κοιτάξω? Τις ρυθμίσεις τις έκανα όπως λέγανε οι οδηγιες..

----------


## electrifier

Η σίγουρη αλήθεια θα έρθει όταν μπεις στη σελίδα ρυθμίσεων του modem.

Δε χρειάζεται να πειράξεις κάτι, απλά να δεις πού έχει συγχρονίσει.

----------


## xampos

το μοντεμ το αλλαξες μηπως δεν σηκωνει μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα απο1 η η usb ειναι 1 ή μηπως χρησιμοπειης καποιο usb-hab. το μοντεμ σου εχει εξοδο ethernet;

----------


## xampos

πρεπει να δεις ανα εχες καποια απωλεια στο δικτυο μεταξυ μοντεμ και υπολογιστη με την ping

----------


## GEWKWN

μηπως η usb  σου δεν ειναι 2.0 αλλα 1.1;

----------


## electrifier

Μην πολυφαγώνεστε με την έκδοση της USB. Ακόμα και η 1.0 υποστηρίζει *12* Mbps. Ένα Baudtec της OTEnet που είχα (λέω εγώ τώρα) κι έμπαινε σε USB συνδεόταν στα *10* Mbps. Κάτι άλλο παίζει (αλλά με τις πληροφορίες που μας δίνει με το τσιγκέλι δεν πρόκειται να πάρει και ολόκληρη απάντηση, anyway).

----------


## h@ris

Βγάλε το καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου και ξαναβάλτο για να ξανασυγχρονίσει. Ίσως φταίει αυτό...

----------


## anger

Τί μοντέλο έχεις?Modem ή ROuter ,τρόπος σύνδεσης.με τo PC.
Το τι γραφει στη φωτο που ανεβασες δεν νομιζω να λέει τίποτα , για την ταχυτητα.
Δωσε μοντελο!!

----------


## lordi

OnDSL Kit έχω και εγώ με μόντεμ (ΟΧΙ router!) το Sagem Fast 800 και είμαι στα 2Mbps!! Επίσης το μόντεμ έχω την εντύπωση οτι δεν έχει σελίδα με ρυθμίσεις (αν εννοείτε αυτήν που έχουν τα router που βάζουμε την Ip σε εναν browser και ρυθμίζουμε!)!!

Επίσης στην εικόνα που έδειξες εμένα λέει 2Mbps! Πάρε τηλέφωνο και πές τους! Μάλλον στο 1Mbps είσαι ακόμα!

----------


## robotakias

> OnDSL Kit έχω και εγώ με μόντεμ (ΟΧΙ router!) το Sagem Fast 800 και είμαι στα 2Mbps!! Επίσης το μόντεμ έχω την εντύπωση οτι δεν έχει σελίδα με ρυθμίσεις (αν εννοείτε αυτήν που έχουν τα router που βάζουμε την Ip σε εναν browser και ρυθμίζουμε!)!!
> 
> Επίσης στην εικόνα που έδειξες εμένα λέει 2Mbps! Πάρε τηλέφωνο και πές τους! Μάλλον στο 1Mbps είσαι ακόμα!



Αυτό ακριβώς το μόντεμ έχω και εγώ.. 
Και περίμενα και εγώ να δω να γράφει 2Mbps...αλλά δεν...

----------


## PCMan

Κλείνεις το μόντεμ και το ξανανοίγεις. Αν δεν συγχρονίσεις στα 2Mbit, τότε ο οτες δεν σε αναβάθμισε.-

----------


## jeik

> Κλείνεις το μόντεμ και το ξανανοίγεις. Αν δεν συγχρονίσεις στα 2Mbit, τότε ο οτες δεν σε αναβάθμισε.-



Εχει γουστο να μην το ανοιγοκλεισε  :Confused1:  , ειναι οπως λεμε .......δουλευει καλυτερα αν το βαλεις στην πριζα.

Το καλυτερο εγινε με γνωστο μου , που πληρωνε επι εναν χρονο 2 Mbps και δεν μετρησε ποτέ οτι του διναν 1 !!!!!!! :Tongue2: .
Παρτους φιλε αμεσως τηλεφωνο και δωστο βλαβη , και καθε φορα που θα βλεπεις να σερνεται να παιρνεις τηλεφωνο ,εγω αυτο κανω , τσαμπα ειναι η κληση ,υποψιαζομαι οτι αν τους καει καποια καρτα 2αρα και δεν εχουν ανταλακτικη σου πετανε πανω μικροτερη και αν δεν το καταλαβεις .........ας προσεχες  :Smile: .Ειδικα  αν εχεις παροχο εκτος ΟΤΕ , βραστα.

----------


## babisko

> υποψιαζομαι οτι αν τους καει καποια καρτα 2αρα και δεν εχουν ανταλακτικη σου πετανε πανω μικροτερη και αν δεν το καταλαβεις .........ας προσεχες.



Στο ίδιο DSLAM, όλες οι κάρτες είναι ίδιες, δεν υπάρχουν μικρότερες και μεγαλύτερες. Απλά αλλάζουν το configuration της κάρτας φορτώνοντας το αντίστοιχο profile και με τον τρόπο αυτό αλλάζει ταχύτητα. 





> Ειδικα  αν εχεις παροχο εκτος ΟΤΕ , βραστα.



 :Thumbup: 
Αλλά όμως πάντα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ  :Lol:

----------


## babisko

Πήγαινε εδώ: http://my.otenet.gr
Πάτησε εκεί που λέει Ενεργοποίηση, Δώσε τα στοιχεία σου (κάνε login) και εκεί θα βρεις όλες τις υπηρεσίες σου και τις ταχύτητες που πληρώνεις. Διαφορετικά στείλε με Π.Μ. τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου σου και θα σου πω αν αναβαθμίστηκες ή όχι.

Επίσης για να μετρήσεις την ταχύτητά σου, πήγαινε στην διεύθυνση http://my.otenet.gr/demos/files/
και κατέβασε ένα από τα δυο αρχεία που υπάρχουν εκεί, κατά προτίμηση το πρώτο που είναι μεγαλύτερο. Εκεί θα φανεί η πραγματική ταχύτητά σου. Αν είσαι στο 1Mbps η μέγιστη θεωρητική ταχύτητά σου είναι 128ΚΒ/s, στα 2 Mbps είναι 256KB/s. Στην πράξη αφαιρείς περίπου 10-20% για χρήση από το ίδιο το πρωτόκολλο TCP/IP (ανάλογα με το λειτουργικό σου).

----------


## robotakias

> Πήγαινε εδώ: http://my.otenet.gr
> Πάτησε εκεί που λέει Ενεργοποίηση, Δώσε τα στοιχεία σου (κάνε login) και εκεί θα βρεις όλες τις υπηρεσίες σου και τις ταχύτητες που πληρώνεις. Διαφορετικά στείλε με Π.Μ. τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου σου και θα σου πω αν αναβαθμίστηκες ή όχι.
> 
> Επίσης για να μετρήσεις την ταχύτητά σου, πήγαινε στην διεύθυνση http://my.otenet.gr/demos/files/
> και κατέβασε ένα από τα δυο αρχεία που υπάρχουν εκεί, κατά προτίμηση το πρώτο που είναι μεγαλύτερο. Εκεί θα φανεί η πραγματική ταχύτητά σου. Αν είσαι στο 1Mbps η μέγιστη θεωρητική ταχύτητά σου είναι 128ΚΒ/s, στα 2 Mbps είναι 256KB/s. Στην πράξη αφαιρείς περίπου 10-20% για χρήση από το ίδιο το πρωτόκολλο TCP/IP (ανάλογα με το λειτουργικό σου).



Η υπηρεσία που πληρώνω είναι για τα 2 MBps, το τσέκαρα.
Στις πληροφορίες που παίρνω τηλ. και στην τεχνική κάλυψη βλέπουν οτι έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση (έτσι μου λένε τουλάχιστον) αλλά εγώ έχω τα ίδια αποτελέσματα σαν να έχω ακόμα το 1 Mbps. Το αρχείο το έκανα download και έχω μια ταχύτητα γύρω στα 118 ΚΒ/s , ότι είχα και πριν δηλαδή.
Έχω πάρει και τις βλάβες και όπως μου λένε το ελέγχουν.
Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι πως γίνεται στο σύστημα αυτοί να βλέπουν οτι έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση στα 2 και εγώ να έχω τα ίδια (μα τα ίδια λέμε) αποτελέσματα με το 1 Mbps, δεν έχω δει καμια αλλαγή... :Sad:  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:  :Thumbdown: 

Επίσης, έβγαλα το μοντεμ που είχα και έβαλα το μοντεμ/ρουτερ που μου έδωσαν, ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες βήμα-βήμα, τα αποτελέσματα είναι τα ίδια με πριν...

----------


## SW9MBL

Κατά αρχή βγάζεις όλα τα τηλεφώνα και τα φίλτρα μαζί από όλες της πρίζες του σπιτιού μήπως και την έχει πατήσει κανένα φίλτρακι
  (αν έχεις συναγερμό βγάλε του και απ αυτόν  τη γραμμή  η βάλε  ένα καινούριο φίλτρακι  αφού πρώτα το δοκιμάσεις να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο)

Αφήνεις επάνω στην γραμμή μόνο το modem σου το ανοιγοκλείνεις μια φορά να αποσυνχρονίσει και να ξανά συγχρονίσει αν η ταχ δεν πάει στα 2 mbps πάρε το ruter που είπες ότι  έχεις και βάλτο μόνο του πάνω στη γραμμή(χωρίς φίλτρο)σύνδεσε το πάνω στο pc  μπες στην ip του και ψάξε το μενού του κατά αρχή *να δεις σε τι ταχ έχει συγχρονίσει ακριβός* 1024dw/128 up ή 2048dw/256up   θα λέει data rate η κάτι παρεμφερές.

  Εκεί θα βρεις και άλλες μετρήσεις που αφορούν το *SNR (βασικότατο)* της γραμμής αυτό είναι η διαφορά σήματος adsl ως προς το θόρυβο της γραμμής  αν είσαι από 15db ως 25 -30 και στο Dwn snr margine αλλά και στο UP είσαι ok 

  Θα δεις και το *ATT attenuation της γραμμής (εξασθένηση)*το ανώτερο όριο που φτάνει το adsl σήμα είναι τα 63 db στο Dwnstream όσο ποιο κάτω από εκεί τόσο ποιο καλά αν τώρα δεις κανένα SNR  3 – 6 db κανένα ATT  55 db και κανένα rate 1357 kbps (πάνω από 1024 και κάτω από 2048 )πάει να πει ότι σου έχει αναβαθμίσει ο πάροχος την γραμμή αλλά συγχρονίζεις ποιο κάτω από κει που πρέπει αυτό είναι ή λόγω απόστασης ή λόγω κακού εσωτερικού σου δικτύου (πόλοι ηλεκτρολόγοι βάζουν όλα τους τα ρετάλια στη εγκατάσταση της τηλεφωνίας στα σπίτια που φτιάχνουν ) ή λόγω κακής γραμμής  αν είσαι στον οτε δώσε βλάβη να έρθουν να σου το φτιάξουν. 

*Έχε ώμος υπ οψην σου ότι αν δεν φταίει η γραμμή* τελικά και φταίει το modem σου για παράδειγμα  η το δίκτυο του σπιτιού η κάτι άλλο *ο οτε χρεώνει την άσκοπη μετάβαση του τεχνικού του* οπότε πριν το δώσεις βλάβη έλεγξε όλα αυτά τα βασικά. 

  Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα…

----------


## weather1967

Οποιος εχει το modem sagem fast 800 μπορεί να μπει στα ενδώτερα και να δει με λεπτομερειες τα στοιχεια της γραμμης απλα :
παταμε διπλο κλικ το πρασινο βελακη κατω δεξια στην γραμμη εργαλειων, ανοιγη η καρτα του otenet on dsl  ,και μετα παταμε alt και D οχι ταυτοχρονα πρωτα το alt και μετα το D.
Kαι ανοιγη μια αναλυτικη καρτελα και μας διχνει τα παντα  :Smile:

----------


## robotakias

> ψάξε το μενού του κατά αρχή *να δεις σε τι ταχ έχει συγχρονίσει ακριβός* 1024dw/128 up ή 2048dw/256up θα λέει data rate η κάτι παρεμφερές.
> 
> 
> Θα δεις και το *ATT attenuation της γραμμής (εξασθένηση)*το ανώτερο όριο που φτάνει το adsl σήμα είναι τα 63 db στο Dwnstream όσο ποιο κάτω από εκεί τόσο ποιο καλά αν τώρα δεις κανένα SNR 3 – 6 db κανένα ATT 55 db και κανένα rate 1357 kbps (πάνω από 1024 και κάτω από 2048 )πάει να πει ότι σου έχει αναβαθμίσει ο πάροχος την γραμμή αλλά συγχρονίζεις ποιο κάτω από κει που πρέπει αυτό είναι ή λόγω απόστασης ή λόγω κακού εσωτερικού σου δικτύου



Βρήκα τα εξής... Ποια είναι η γνώμη σου?

----------


## electrifier

> Η υπηρεσία που πληρώνω είναι για τα 2 MBps, το τσέκαρα.
> Στις πληροφορίες που παίρνω τηλ. και στην τεχνική κάλυψη βλέπουν οτι έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση (έτσι μου λένε τουλάχιστον) αλλά εγώ έχω τα ίδια αποτελέσματα σαν να έχω ακόμα το 1 Mbps.







> Βρήκα τα εξής... Ποια είναι η γνώμη σου?



Αυτοί που σου λένε πως έχει γίνει το βλέπουν σε site όπως κι εσύ και δεν έχουν κανένα πραγματικό στοιχείο της γραμμής. Το λοιπόν, παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και τους αναφέρεις ακριβώς αυτό που βλέπεις στη σελίδα ρυθμίσεων από όπου έβγαλες το screenshot: δηλαδή πως "*το modem στη σελίδα status αναφέρει 1024 Mbps*". Από εδώ δεν υπάρχει απολύτως τίποτα να σου πούμε να κάνεις, δεν έχει απολύτως τίποτα η γραμμή σου, μάλλον ο τεχνικός δεν έχει πάει ακόμα καν ή αναβάθμισε κατά λάθος άλλη γραμμή ή δεν ξέρω τι.

Υ.Γ. Να πεις αυτήν ακριβώς τη συγκεκριμένη κουβέντα που σου έγραψα και όχι πολλά πολλά και μπερδεμένα. Διότι ο άλλος μπορεί να νομίζει πως τα βγάζεις από το μυαλό σου.

----------


## robotakias

> Αυτοί που σου λένε πως έχει γίνει το βλέπουν σε site όπως κι εσύ και δεν έχουν κανένα πραγματικό στοιχείο της γραμμής. Το λοιπόν, παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και τους αναφέρεις ακριβώς αυτό που βλέπεις στη σελίδα ρυθμίσεων από όπου έβγαλες το screenshot: δηλαδή πως "*το modem στη σελίδα status αναφέρει 1024 Mbps*". Από εδώ δεν υπάρχει απολύτως τίποτα να σου πούμε να κάνεις, δεν έχει απολύτως τίποτα η γραμμή σου, μάλλον ο τεχνικός δεν έχει πάει ακόμα καν ή αναβάθμισε κατά λάθος άλλη γραμμή ή δεν ξέρω τι.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Να πεις αυτήν ακριβώς τη συγκεκριμένη κουβέντα που σου έγραψα και όχι πολλά πολλά και μπερδεμένα. Διότι ο άλλος μπορεί να νομίζει πως τα βγάζεις από το μυαλό σου.



Απ'ότι φαίνεται θα αναμένω γιατί η απάντησή τους είναι οτι "μόλις ο τεχνικός διαπιστώσει κάτι θα σας ενημερώσει.." Άντε να δούμε.. Τους ανέφερα να σημειώσουν (ελπίζω να το σημείωσαν) αυτό που μου έιπες..

Πάντως για ακόμη μια φορά ο πελάτης γίνεται μπαλάκι.. Χτες μου είπαν στο τηλ. πληροφοριών οτι θα πρέπει να ξαναπάω στο κατάστημα και απο εκεί μου είπαν πως το κατάστημα δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι παραπάνω και πως αυτοί στις πληροφορίες πάντα το ίδιο κάνουν, στέλνουν τον πελάτη στο κατάστημα.. Και τους λέω ρε παιδιά, και εγώ πως θα την βρω την άκρη ?? 

Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου...

----------


## SW9MBL

συμφων'ω απόλιτα με τα παραπάνο η γραμμή σου ειναι σε 1024 και ειναι και πάρα πολύ καλή σαν χαλκός εχει μικρή εξασθένηση και καλό σήμα προς θόριβο.

----------


## electrifier

> Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου...



Α, καλά μην το ψάχνεις. Πάντως είναι καταφανές πως αναβάθμιση δεν έχει γίνει. Μόλις πάει ο τεχνικός και το δει λογικά θα το φτιάξει κιόλας και θα τελειώσει το παραμύθι.
(Αλλά να σου πω ρε συ, ΟΤΕνετ έχεις? Γιατί υποτίθεται πως ο ΟΤΕ θα αναβάθμιζε δωρεάν όλες τις 1MBPPS συνδέσεις σε 2 MBPPS (και τα 4άρια σε 8άρια) χωρίς να αλλάξει κάτι στη χρέωση. Δεν θα έπρεπε δηλαδή να υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή γραμμή 1MBPPS...)





> ειναι και πάρα πολύ καλή σαν χαλκός εχει μικρή εξασθένηση και καλό σήμα προς θόριβο.



Πάρε εδώ και τα δικά μου να γελάσεις (copy-paste, βαριέμαι το screenshot)
SNR Margin 	:	35.1 	9.8 	db
Line Attenuation :	0.9 	2.9 	db
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## weather1967

Ανδρεα σε μενα εγινε η αναβαθμιση απο 1 mbps σε 2 mbps στις 9 Ιουνιου και το διχνει κανονικα το modem.

----------


## babisko

> Α, καλά μην το ψάχνεις. Πάντως είναι καταφανές πως αναβάθμιση δεν έχει γίνει. Μόλις πάει ο τεχνικός και το δει λογικά θα το φτιάξει κιόλας και θα τελειώσει το παραμύθι.
> (Αλλά να σου πω ρε συ, ΟΤΕνετ έχεις? Γιατί υποτίθεται πως ο ΟΤΕ θα αναβάθμιζε δωρεάν όλες τις 1MBPPS συνδέσεις σε 2 MBPPS (και τα 4άρια σε 8άρια) χωρίς να αλλάξει κάτι στη χρέωση. Δεν θα έπρεπε δηλαδή να υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή γραμμή 1MBPPS...)



Το πιθανότερο είναι να μην πήρε η πόρτα σου (στο DSLAM) σωστά το profile των 2 Mbps. Απλά o διαχειριστής θα ξαναπεράσει manual το σωστό profile σε ένα λεπτό και όλα καλά, με την προϋπόθεση βέβαια να έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση των 1 σε 2 Mbps στο DSLAM στο οποίο ανήκεις. Οι αναβαθμίσεις γίνονται σταδιακά και όχι όλες μαζί.





> Πάρε εδώ και τα δικά μου να γελάσεις (copy-paste, βαριέμαι το screenshot)
> SNR Margin     :    35.1     9.8     db
> Line Attenuation :    0.9     2.9     db



Δεν γράφεις όμως και την ταχύτητα που έχεις. Πρέπει να είσαι πολύ κοντά στο DSLAM, περίπου 400 μέτρα, όχι απόσταση σε χάρτη αλλά μήκος καλωδίου. Για να εκτιμήσουμε σωστά όμως τα στοιχεία που δίνεις πρέπει να δώσεις και την ταχύτητα.

----------


## robotakias

> (Αλλά να σου πω ρε συ, ΟΤΕνετ έχεις? Γιατί υποτίθεται πως ο ΟΤΕ θα αναβάθμιζε δωρεάν όλες τις 1MBPPS συνδέσεις σε 2 MBPPS (και τα 4άρια σε 8άρια) χωρίς να αλλάξει κάτι στη χρέωση. Δεν θα έπρεπε δηλαδή να υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή γραμμή 1MBPPS...)



Είχα οτενετ ondsl kit (παλιά ήτανε φοιτητικό και μετά το έκανα σαν ιδιώτης) και μου χρέωνε το 1 Mbps γύρω στα 20 ευρώ ενώ παράλληλα διαφήμιζε τις αναβαθμίσεις για τις ταχύτητες.
Δεν έβλεπα να αναβαθμίζεται η ταχύτητα και πρόσεξα στο λογαριασμό που μου ερχόταν οτι έλεγε αν θέλετε γρήγορη σύνδεση απο 16,50 το μήνα ελάτε στο conn-x. Στην ουσία όμως τι conn-x τι otenet είναι το ίδιο πράγμα αφού η οτενετ είναι πλέον οτε. 
Τεσπα, πήρα την απόφαση να πάω να το γυρίσω σε conn-x γιατί με έβλεπα να συνεχίζω να πληρώνω το 1 Μbps στα 20 ευρώ ενώ για conn-x θα έχω (κάποια στιγμή αν όλα πάνε καλά) τα 2 Mbps με 16,50 το μήνα.. 
 :Smile:

----------


## babisko

Πριν λίγες μέρες αναβαθμίστηκα από 4 σε 8 Mbps, στο DSLAM όμως που ανήκω, οι 1 Mbps ακόμα δεν...

Ορίστε τα δικά μου στοιχεία μετά την αναβάθμιση

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:384 / 8.160  
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/MB]:631,00 / 2,31  
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:11,5 / 17,5  
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:7,0 / 13,0  
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:30,0 / 13,5

Και να γνωρίζουμε και κάτι άλλο, τα modems λειτουργούν (συν όλα τα άλλα προβλήματα που έχουν) μέχρι τα 2 Mbps. Παραπάνω, ούτε με σφαίρες.

----------


## SW9MBL

> Πάρε εδώ και τα δικά μου να γελάσεις (copy-paste, βαριέμαι το screenshot)
> SNR Margin 	:	35.1 	9.8 	db
> Line Attenuation :	0.9 	2.9 	db



Η γραμμη σο φιλε εχει προβλημα η τα εχει φτισει κανενα φυλτρο εχει πολυ μικρο att συμπερενω οτι εισαι 150 - 500 μετρα απο το κεντρο αλλα αυτο το 9.8 snr στο up σου διμιουργει προβλημα με αργη ταχ ψαξτο

----------


## babisko

> Είχα οτενετ ondsl kit (παλιά ήτανε φοιτητικό και μετά το έκανα σαν ιδιώτης) και μου χρέωνε το 1 Mbps γύρω στα 20 ευρώ ενώ παράλληλα διαφήμιζε τις αναβαθμίσεις για τις ταχύτητες.
> Δεν έβλεπα να αναβαθμίζεται η ταχύτητα και πρόσεξα στο λογαριασμό που μου ερχόταν οτι έλεγε αν θέλετε γρήγορη σύνδεση απο 16,50 το μήνα ελάτε στο conn-x. Στην ουσία όμως τι conn-x τι otenet είναι το ίδιο πράγμα αφού η οτενετ είναι πλέον οτε. 
> Τεσπα, πήρα την απόφαση να πάω να το γυρίσω σε conn-x γιατί με έβλεπα να συνεχίζω να πληρώνω το 1 Μbps στα 20 ευρώ ενώ για conn-x θα έχω (κάποια στιγμή αν όλα πάνε καλά) τα 2 Mbps με 16,50 το μήνα..



Τα έχεις μπερδέψει λιγάκι. Να τα ξεκαθαρίσουμε.
Είτε για otenet ondsl kit είτε για conn-x μιλάμε για το ίδιο και το αυτό πράγμα. Πριν ενωθεί η οτενετ με τον ΟΤΕ (πριν ένα χρόνο περίπου) υπήρχαν 2 διαφορετικά προιόντα, της οτενετ και του οτε αντίστοιχα. Σήμερα έχει μετατροπή των πακέτων της οτενετ στα αντίστοιχα πακέτα του οτε. Οι τιμές είναι ίδιες και μετά την αναβάθμιση το πακέτο των 2 Mbps κοστίζει 16,5 € τον μήνα, άσχετα αν στον λογαριασμό σου αναφέρεται σαν ondsal kit ή conn-x. Με άλλα λόγια είναι ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ πράγμα, δεν υπάρχει σήμερα ondsla kit, αλλά conn-x.

----------


## robotakias

> Τα έχεις μπερδέψει λιγάκι. Να τα ξεκαθαρίσουμε.
> Είτε για otenet ondsl kit είτε για conn-x μιλάμε για το ίδιο και το αυτό πράγμα. Πριν ενωθεί η οτενετ με τον ΟΤΕ (πριν ένα χρόνο περίπου) υπήρχαν 2 διαφορετικά προιόντα, της οτενετ και του οτε αντίστοιχα. Σήμερα έχει μετατροπή των πακέτων της οτενετ στα αντίστοιχα πακέτα του οτε. Οι τιμές είναι ίδιες και μετά την αναβάθμιση το πακέτο των 2 Mbps κοστίζει 16,5 € τον μήνα, άσχετα αν στον λογαριασμό σου αναφέρεται σαν ondsal kit ή conn-x. Με άλλα λόγια είναι ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ πράγμα, δεν υπάρχει σήμερα ondsla kit, αλλά conn-x.



 
Δεν είδα όμως να γίνεται απο μόνη της κάποια αναβάθμιση.

----------


## electrifier

> Ανδρεα σε μενα εγινε η αναβαθμιση απο 1 mbps σε 2 mbps στις 9 Ιουνιου και το διχνει κανονικα το modem.



Ακριβώς αυτό θα έπρεπε να γίνει και με το φίλο μας, δηλαδή να το δείχνει (= να συγχρονίζει αυτόματα στη νέα ταχύτητα) το modem του κι αφού δε γίνεται, τότε πολύ απλά δεν έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση της γραμμής (τόσο πολύ άργησαν να γίνουν οι αναβαθμίσεις? για Μάιο λέγανε...).
 :Smile: 

Άντε robotakias υπομονή, θα το φτιάξουν. Μην περιμένεις την "τελειότητα" από άποψης χρόνου αντίδρασης. κάτσε μέχρι την άλλη Τετάρτη και να δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα πάρε τηλ και ξεκίνα τις φωνές, χα!  :Lol: 





> Δεν γράφεις όμως και την ταχύτητα που έχεις. Πρέπει να είσαι πολύ κοντά στο DSLAM, περίπου 400 μέτρα, όχι απόσταση σε χάρτη αλλά μήκος καλωδίου. Για να εκτιμήσουμε σωστά όμως τα στοιχεία που δίνεις πρέπει να δώσεις και την ταχύτητα.



Κοίτα, είμαι λίγο περίπτωση. Κανονικά, είχα 4άρα γραμμή και το Attenuation έπαιζε κάπου στα 5 με 6 για το ένα και για το άλλο. Μετά έγινε για ένα διάστημα 24άρα η γραμμή (ασχολίαστο!) και τώρα έγινε 8άρα με αυτά που βλέπεις και περιμένω να γίνει 50άρα διότι είμαι σε πιλοτικό με οπτική ίνα (σημ. αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι δυνατόν να έχει γίνει ήδη, διότι βαριέμαι να συνδέσω το νέο modem που μου έχουν φέρει. Λες να είναι δυνατόν να αναβαθμιστεί σε 50 και να φαίνεται μόνο όταν συνδέσω το νέο μόντεμ? Γιατί στο χαρτί έγραφε να περιμένω να με πάρουν τηλ. για να κάνω την αλλαγή, αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ ύποπτο το νέο Attenuation).

----------


## babisko

> Ακριβώς αυτό θα έπρεπε να γίνει και με το φίλο μας, δηλαδή να το δείχνει (= να συγχρονίζει αυτόματα στη νέα ταχύτητα) το modem του κι αφού δε γίνεται, τότε πολύ απλά δεν έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση της γραμμής (τόσο πολύ άργησαν να γίνουν οι αναβαθμίσεις? για Μάιο λέγανε...).



Ίσως να μην έχει γίνει ακόμη η αναβάθμιση στο DSLAM που ανήκει, αλλά πάλι αφού του είπαν ότι έγινε  :Crying:  
Μπορεί όμως να έπεσε και σε κανένα  :Ψώνιο: 
Για τον Μάιο θα γινόταν οι ταχύτητες των 4 σε 8, για τις υπόλοιπες (1 σε 2) σταδιακά μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβρη.





> Άντε robotakias υπομονή, θα το φτιάξουν. Μην περιμένεις την "τελειότητα" από άποψης χρόνου αντίδρασης. κάτσε μέχρι την άλλη Τετάρτη και να δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα πάρε τηλ και ξεκίνα τις φωνές



 :OK: 
Υπομονή






> Κοίτα, είμαι λίγο περίπτωση. Κανονικά, είχα 4άρα γραμμή και το Attenuation έπαιζε κάπου στα 5 με 6 για το ένα και για το άλλο. Μετά έγινε για ένα διάστημα 24άρα η γραμμή (ασχολίαστο!) και τώρα έγινε 8άρα με αυτά που βλέπεις και περιμένω να γίνει 50άρα διότι είμαι σε πιλοτικό με οπτική ίνα (σημ. αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι δυνατόν να έχει γίνει ήδη, διότι βαριέμαι να συνδέσω το νέο modem που μου έχουν φέρει. Λες να είναι δυνατόν να αναβαθμιστεί σε 50 και να φαίνεται μόνο όταν συνδέσω το νέο μόντεμ? Γιατί στο χαρτί έγραφε να περιμένω να με πάρουν τηλ. για να κάνω την αλλαγή, αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ ύποπτο το νέο Attenuation).



Τι έχεις να χάσεις και δεν το συνδέεις να το διαπιστώσεις; Γιατί τα υπόλοιπα αποκλείεται να μπορούν να δουλέψουν στα 50.

Υ.Γ. Τυχερέ, παίζεις με τον πόνο μας, άκου 50 Mbps  :Scared:  
Μας κάνεις να ζηλεύουμε  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## robotakias

Thanks guys για τη βοήθεια !  :Smile:  :Smile:  
Ελπίζω να έχω νεότερα σύντομα..

----------


## electrifier

> Τι έχεις να χάσεις και δεν το συνδέεις να το διαπιστώσεις; Γιατί τα υπόλοιπα αποκλείεται να μπορούν να δουλέψουν στα 50.



Δε θα το πιστέψεις, αλλά μου έχουν φέρει τον εξοπλισμό εδώ κι ενάμιση μήνα, στο μεσοδιάστημα έγινε αυτή η περίεργη αλλαγή με το Attenuation, αλλά ούτε καν έκανα τον κόπο να δοκιμάσω το νέο modem...

Όμως, ομολογώ πως αυτή τη στιγμή με έπεισες να το δοκιμάσω! Έχω μπροστά μου το φυλλάδιο με τις οδηγίες και θα πω σε λίγο τί κατάφερα.  :Huh: 

[edit] *babisko, ΠΟΣΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ?* Α-Π-Ι-Σ-Τ-Ε-Υ-Τ-Ο!
Τελικά από τότε που παρατήρησα το υπερβολικά καλό Attenuation πρέπει να είχε ενεργοποιηθεί η VDSL και δεν πήρε κανένας τηλέφωνο να με ενημερώσει για να συνδέσω το νέο modem!!! Πού να το φανταστώ ο άνθρωπος, νόμιζα πως υπήρξε κάποια καθυστέρηση ή τεχνικό πρόβλημα...

Μιλάμε για σύνδεση 50/10 MBPPS (σωστά διαβάζετε) και αν κι έχω ανοίξει θέμα σε άλλο γνωστό forum αναφέροντας πολλά στοιχεία από το μέχρι τώρα ιστορικό της σύνδεσης, θα είστε οι πρώτοι που παραθέτω τα παρακάτω:
*B0 Rate (Kbps):	49470    	9998* 

ΟΚ, δεν υπάρχει...  :W00t:   :W00t:   :W00t: 

(να σημειωθεί πως εδώ και δύο λογαριασμούς δεν έχω πληρώσει τίποτα, αφού είμαι απλά δοκιμαστής  :Tongue Smilie: )

----------


## babisko

*ΤΥΧΕΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ* μπράβο  :Applause: 

Και είχα μια ελπίδα να μην είχε ενεργοποιηθεί η VDSL για να μην ζηλεύω αλλά δυστυχώς  :Tongue2: 

Άντε και στα δικά μας...

----------


## h@ris

OMG!!! Πως μπορούμε και εμείς να γίνουμε δοκιμαστές; Χαχαχαχα

Αυτές είναι ταχύτητες! Όχι σαν την forthnet που από τα 20-21 που συγχρόνιζα εως τώρα, τις τελευταίες 20 μέρες με το ζόρι 7-8...

----------


## electrifier

> Πως μπορούμε και εμείς να γίνουμε δοκιμαστές;



Τυχαία επιλογή, χωρίς πλάκα. Απλά μια μέρα με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου το πρότειναν.

babisko άσε κι εγώ το έχω τόσο καιρό και το βλέπω, πού να το φανταστώ? Νόμιζα πως όταν  αλλάξει η γραμμή δεν θα δουλεύει το απλό DSL modem και θα το καταλάβω από αυτό. Αλλά προφανώς έχει κάποιο αυτόματο τρόπο να αναγνωρίζονται τα ψιψιψίνια και συγχρονίζει ανάλογα με το modem που βάζεις. babisko πραγματικά αν δεν μου το πρότεινες εσύ ακόμα θα περίμενα, δεν είχα σκοπό να κάνω κίνηση. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την προτροπή. Ήταν τυχερό μου που συμμετείχα στο hlektronika.gr σήμερα!

Επίσης μου κάνει εντύπωση που συγγχρονίζει στο τέρμα η γραμμή, όντως 50/10, δεν είναι να πεις πως απλά πιάνει αρκετά (όπως γινόταν με τις 24άρες).

Οπτική ίνα FTW!

(Υ.Γ. Παιδιά συγνώμη που δείχνω αυτά τα τρελά, αλλά έστω και σαν είδηση αξίζει να το μάθετε όσοι δεν το έχετε ξανακούσει)

----------


## robotakias

Παίδες, θέλω και εγώ μερίδιο απο τα κέρδη, εγώ ήμουν αυτός που άνοιξε το θέμα !!!  :Smile:   :Smile:  
 :Thumbup:

----------


## electrifier

> Παίδες, θέλω και εγώ μερίδιο απο τα κέρδη, εγώ ήμουν αυτός που άνοιξε το θέμα !!!



ΟΚ, προς τα πού να στρίψω την κεραία του WiFi?  :Lol:   :Laugh: 

Τέλος πάντων, προσωπικά το μόνο που πραγματικά με ενθουσιάζει σε αυτή τη σύνδεση είναι το BIG upload που έχει. Διαφορετικά δεν είμαι ο τύπος του κατεβάσματος. Μην τρελαίνεστε και πολύ, ο σκοπός τέτοιων συνδέσεων σε πρώτη φάση αν-όποτε-και-όπου εμφανιστούν θα είναι κυρίως η IPTV, web ταινιοθήκη και τέτοια πράγματα (μου έχουν φέρει και συσκευή για τέτοια αλλά πραγματικά βαριέμαι να τη συνδέσω σήμερα, αρκετά είδα εξάλλου, άλλη μέρα που θα χω όρεξη).

----------


## weather1967

> Τα έχεις μπερδέψει λιγάκι. Να τα ξεκαθαρίσουμε.
> Είτε για otenet ondsl kit είτε για conn-x μιλάμε για το ίδιο και το αυτό πράγμα. Πριν ενωθεί η οτενετ με τον ΟΤΕ (πριν ένα χρόνο περίπου) υπήρχαν 2 διαφορετικά προιόντα, της οτενετ και του οτε αντίστοιχα. Σήμερα έχει μετατροπή των πακέτων της οτενετ στα αντίστοιχα πακέτα του οτε. Οι τιμές είναι ίδιες και μετά την αναβάθμιση το πακέτο των 2 Mbps κοστίζει 16,5 € τον μήνα, άσχετα αν στον λογαριασμό σου αναφέρεται σαν ondsal kit ή conn-x. Με άλλα λόγια είναι ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ πράγμα, δεν υπάρχει σήμερα ondsla kit, αλλά conn-x.



Σωστός ο Μπάμπης και εγώ οτενετ κιτ ειχα και πριν ενα χρονο με εριξαν στο conex *παντα* ομως με 16,50 και πριν την αλλαγη και μετα.
Μπαμπη στην σελιδα του κατασκευαστη sagem fast 800 λεει και μεχρι 8 mbps ,τι λεει ? μπαρμπούτσαλα λένε τελικα ? :Biggrin: ,μεχρι 2 mbps ειναι ?.

http://support.sagem-communications....8021413-03.pdf

----------


## PCMan

Μπράβο ρε φίλε electrifier! Σε καλή μεριά τα MBit  :Very Happy: 


Ας πω κι εγώ τα χαρακτηριστικά της ταπεινής 24άρας μου:

---------------------------Down----Up
SNR Margin (dB):---------9.1----10.2 
Attenuation (dB):--------14.6-----6.1 
Output Power (dBm):----12.3----18.8 
Attainable Rate (Kbps):-22644--1019 
Rate (Kbps):-------------21571--1014 

Πότε θα έρθει κατα 'δω η οπτική άραγε? Μπάμπη ξέρεις τίποτα?

----------


## babisko

> Μπαμπη στην σελιδα του κατασκευαστη sagem fast 800 λεει και μεχρι 8 mbps ,τι λεει ? μπαρμπούτσαλα λένε τελικα ?,μεχρι 2 mbps ειναι ?.



Ναι, έχεις δίκαιο, έτσι αναφέρει. Αλλά μοντεμάκι που εξαρτάται από τον υπολογιστή (software - winmodem) και ταχύτητες πάνω από 2Mbps, χμ, δεν θα το ήθελα με τίποτε. Πάντως δεν συνιστάται για πάνω από 2. Ίσως θεωρητικά να λειτουργεί μέχρι 8, αλλά πρακτικά....
Έχω στο σπίτι ένα Baundtec USB modem. Το απόγευμα αν βρω χρόνο θα το δοκιμάσω στην 8άρα που έχω και θα σας πω τις εντυπώσεις μου.

----------


## babisko

> Μπράβο ρε φίλε electrifier! Σε καλή μεριά τα MBit 
> 
> 
> Ας πω κι εγώ τα χαρακτηριστικά της ταπεινής 24άρας μου:
> 
> ---------------------------Down----Up
> SNR Margin (dB):---------9.1----10.2 
> Attenuation (dB):--------14.6-----6.1 
> Output Power (dBm):----12.3----18.8 
> ...



Νίκο, τί έγινε μετακόμισες μέσα στο DSLAM; Έχεις πάρα πολύ καλές τιμές ακόμα και για 24άρα.  :Thumbup: 

Όσο για την οπτική ίνα, για ζεύξη ναι, αλλά για κάτι αντίστοιχο όπως του Αντρέα (electrifier) (FTH), σε χ τέρμινα  :Tongue2: 

Δυστυχώς στην επαρχία δεν προβλέπεται κάτι τέτοιο να γίνει σύντομα. Εδώ υπάρχουν περιοχές που δεν έχουν ούτε 1 Mbps ταχύτητα  :Crying:

----------


## PCMan

> Νίκο, τί έγινε μετακόμισες μέσα στο DSLAM; Έχεις πάρα πολύ καλές τιμές ακόμα και για 24άρα. 
> 
> Όσο για την οπτική ίνα, για ζεύξη ναι, αλλά για κάτι αντίστοιχο όπως του Αντρέα (electrifier) (FTH), σε χ τέρμινα 
> 
> Δυστυχώς στην επαρχία δεν προβλέπεται κάτι τέτοιο να γίνει σύντομα. Εδώ υπάρχουν περιοχές που δεν έχουν ούτε 1 Mbps ταχύτητα



Όχι αλλά μακάρι να ήμουν μέσα  :Tongue:  
Eδώ που ήμουν είμαι και τώρα, απλά αγανάκτησα και έστησα ασύρματο από πτολεμαίδα μέχρι εδώ(7,5χλμ)  :Tongue2: 
Η απόσταση απο το κέντρο είναι γύρω στο χιλιόμετρο(μήκος καλωδίων) και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος!!!

Σιγά μην περιμένω 40 χρόνια να έρθει έστω και 1Mbit εδώ..
Έχω καθαρό κατέβασμα 2-2,1ΜΒ/s ή γύρω στα 17MBit/s  :Very Happy:

----------


## babisko

> Όχι αλλά μακάρι να ήμουν μέσα  
> Eδώ που ήμουν είμαι και τώρα, απλά αγανάκτησα και έστησα ασύρματο από πτολεμαίδα μέχρι εδώ(7,5χλμ) 
> Η απόσταση απο το κέντρο είναι γύρω στο χιλιόμετρο(μήκος καλωδίων) και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος!!!
> 
> Σιγά μην περιμένω 40 χρόνια να έρθει έστω και 1Mbit εδώ..
> Έχω καθαρό κατέβασμα 2-2,1ΜΒ/s ή γύρω στα 17MBit/s




 :Thumbup: 

 :Applause:  :Applause:

----------


## h@ris

Τέτοιες ταχύτητες επιανα και εγώ μέχρι πριν 20 μέρες... Τώρα με το ζόρι 8mbps. Μάλλον φταίνε οι εργασίες στο δίκτυο.

----------


## weather1967

> Ναι, έχεις δίκαιο, έτσι αναφέρει. Αλλά μοντεμάκι που εξαρτάται από τον υπολογιστή (software - winmodem) και ταχύτητες πάνω από 2Mbps, χμ, δεν θα το ήθελα με τίποτε. Πάντως δεν συνιστάται για πάνω από 2. Ίσως θεωρητικά να λειτουργεί μέχρι 8, αλλά πρακτικά....
> Έχω στο σπίτι ένα Baundtec USB modem. Το απόγευμα αν βρω χρόνο θα το δοκιμάσω στην 8άρα που έχω και θα σας πω τις εντυπώσεις μου.



Μπάμπη θα ηταν χρησιμο ενα τετοιο τεστ να δουμε και εμεις με τα χελωνο-μοντεμ  :Biggrin: ,μας αν κανουμε καμμια αναβαθμιση στα 8 mbps θα εχει καλα αποτελεσματα το modem η θα κλατάρει .
Περιμενω τα αποτελεσματα του τεστ σου απο το Baundtec usb modem

----------


## electrifier

Μην ανησυχείτε, μια χαρά πάει το BaudTec σε όλες τις ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού. Μέχρι χτες που το είχα έχουν δοκιμαστεί πάνω του όλες οι ταχύτητες (4, 8, 24). Δεν ξέρω μόνο αν αναφέρεστε σε κάποιο παλιότερο μοντέλο, διότι αυτό που είχα εγώ είναι ενός χρόνου (περσινό).

----------


## lynx

Output Power (dBm) up/down = 12.0 / 19.0  
Attenuation (dB) up/down = 17.0 / 34.0  
Noise Margin (dB) up/down = 28.0 / 24.0

οσοι θελουν ας πουν τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης τους.

----------


## SW9MBL

> Output Power (dBm) up/down = 12.0 / 19.0 
> Attenuation (dB) up/down = 17.0 / 34.0 
> Noise Margin (dB) up/down = 28.0 / 24.0
> 
> οσοι θελουν ας πουν τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης τους.



 
την ταχ ξεχασες πεσ μας και την ταχ εκ προτης παντος το snr σου ειναι πολυ καλο και το att μικρο αλλα το snr αλλαζει αναλογα με την ταχ συνχρονισμου

----------


## PCMan

> Τέτοιες ταχύτητες επιανα και εγώ μέχρι πριν 20 μέρες... Τώρα με το ζόρι 8mbps. Μάλλον φταίνε οι εργασίες στο δίκτυο.



Φίλε πες μας λίγο τον θόρυβο της γραμμής.

----------


## h@ris

Συγχρονίζει στα 7-8Mbps αλλά στο download με το ζόρι 60KB   :Sad: 

Αναλυτικά:

                  	                                              Downstream Margin:             *6 db*                                                                               Upstream Margin:             *12 db*                         	                                              Downstream Line Attenuation:             *18*                         	                                              Upstream Line Attenuation:             *8*

----------


## PCMan

Περίεργο, όλα κανονικά είναι..

----------


## h@ris

Ναι αυτό με προβληματίζει και εμένα...

Από την τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν έβγαλα άκρη. Ίσως να κάνουν έργα δεν ξέρω...

----------


## SW9MBL

> Περίεργο, όλα κανονικά είναι..



 




> Συγχρονίζει στα 7-8Mbps αλλά στο download με το ζόρι 60KB 
> 
> Αναλυτικά:
> 
> Downstream Margin: *6 db* Upstream Margin: *12 db* Downstream Line Attenuation: *18* Upstream Line Attenuation: *8*



Καθολου κανονικα με εξασθενηση 18/8 το snr 6/12 ειναι στα ορια ψαξε τα φιλτρα σου βγαλτα ολα και βαλε μονο το modem(και τα τηλ εκτως ενοιτε ) στην αναγκη βαλε και αλο modem (δανικο)

----------


## h@ris

Το liksys wag354g έχω. Το έχω δοκιμάσει και μόνο του αλλά τίποτα. Ο τεχνικός τσέκαρε τη γραμμή βγάζοντας και βάζοντας μια μια τις συσκευές και όλα οκ. 

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει. Το ίδιο setup το έχω 1,5 χρόνο και έπιανα μέχρι και 22Mbps πραγματικό download...

Εdit: Έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορα modem και router κατά καιρούς. Όπως το siemens που δίνει η forthnet, το intracom της hol κλπ. Το siemens έχει τα ίδια αποτελέσματα με το linksys τώρα

----------


## SW9MBL

> Το liksys wag354g έχω. Το έχω δοκιμάσει και μόνο του αλλά τίποτα. Ο τεχνικός τσέκαρε τη γραμμή βγάζοντας και βάζοντας μια μια τις συσκευές και όλα οκ. 
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει. Το ίδιο setup το έχω 1,5 χρόνο και έπιανα μέχρι και 22Mbps πραγματικό download...
> 
> Εdit: Έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορα modem και router κατά καιρούς. Όπως το siemens που δίνει η forthnet, το intracom της hol κλπ. Το siemens έχει τα ίδια αποτελέσματα με το linksys τώρα



Ετση οπος τα περιγραφεις το προβλημα μαλον ειναι ψυφιακης φησεως αν λαυουμε υπ οψη οτι παλιοτερα σηνχρονιζες στα 22 οπος λες τοτε μαλον μπορει να εχει βλαβη η πορτα του dslam εκανες update στο λογισμικο του modem μηποσ και εκανε ο παροχος σου αναβ στο dslam και εισαι ασυμβατος τωρα με την πορτα 

Μηπος συνχρονιζεις στα 8128 ?

Η γραμμη σου απ οτι καταλαβα πρεπει να ειναι 24αρα σωστα ?

Αφου συνχρονιζεισ στα 8 θα επρεπε να τα περνεις ?

----------


## h@ris

Ναι έχω κάνει firmware upgrade, η γραμμή μου είναι 24αρα παρόλα αυτά συγχρονίζω στα 7569Mbps αλλά δεν τα έχω όλα αυτά στο κατέβασμα. Έχω πολύ μικρό ποσοστό, max 1Mbps.

----------


## weather1967

Kαλησπέρα
Γιώργο sorry σέ ζαλίσαμε με τα margin και τα atenuation  :Biggrin: ,τα δικα μου δεδομενα πως τα βλεπεις παρεπιπτόντος  :Unsure: ? 
Εχω το usb χελωνο-μόντεμ sagem fast 800 και διπλοκλικαρο το πρασινο βελακη κατω δεξια ,και μετα παταω alt και D και μου βγαζει μια καρτελλα 
μπορεις να καταλαβεις τιποτα απο τα στοιχεια του ? πως παει.
Εκανα ενα print screen.

----------


## SW9MBL

> Ναι έχω κάνει firmware upgrade, η γραμμή μου είναι 24αρα παρόλα αυτά συγχρονίζω στα 7569Mbps αλλά δεν τα έχω όλα αυτά στο κατέβασμα. Έχω πολύ μικρό ποσοστό, max 1Mbps.



Aυτο που με εχει μπερδεψει λυγο ειναι αυτο που εγραψες παρα πανο οτι συνχρονιζες στα 22 λογικο ειναι αν γεινονταν τιπτ εργα στην περιοχη να επευτε το snr σου απο καποια μουφα στο καλοδιο σου αλλα θα αλαζε και η εξασθενηση αυτο που μπορω να συμπερανω ειναι οτι μαλον μπορει να φτεει η πορτα του dslam αφου λεσ οτι εχεις δοκιμασει και 2 modem μαλον αυτο ειναι το εδοσες βλαβη αν ναι τι σου ειπαν ? παντος αφου συνχρονιζεις στα 7569 απο εδω www.my.otenet.gr/demos/files το αρχειο 6,2 release πρεπει να στο κατευαζει σφερα τουλαχιστον με 500kbps

----------


## h@ris

Ναι συγχρόνιζα κοντά στα 20 πριν καιρό (δεν έτυχε να κοιτάξω τώρα τελευταία) αλλά πάντα οι ταχύτητες μου ήταν κοντά στα 1700-1800KB. Το αρχειάκι το κατέβασε με 700-720KB. Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει και μια είναι έτσι, μια αλλιώς...

Πήρα τεχνική υποστήριξη και μου είπαν firmware upgrade κλπ (πράγματα ήδη γνωστά δηλαδή) και τσέκαραν τη γραμμή για τπτ βραχυκυκλώματα αλλά όλα οκ. Μάλλον θα ξαναπέσει τηλέφωνο.

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια  :Smile:

----------


## SW9MBL

> Kαλησπέρα
> Γιώργο sorry σέ ζαλίσαμε με τα margin και τα atenuation ,τα δικα μου δεδομενα πως τα βλεπεις παρεπιπτόντος ? 
> Εχω το usb χελωνο-μόντεμ sagem fast 800 και διπλοκλικαρο το πρασινο βελακη κατω δεξια ,και μετα παταω alt και D και μου βγαζει μια καρτελλα 
> μπορεις να καταλαβεις τιποτα απο τα στοιχεια του ? πως παει.
> Εκανα ενα print screen.



Μια χαρα εισαι λιγο χαμιλο margin στο dwn αλλα αυτο ειναι σχετικο με το att που το δικο σου modem δεν το μετρα το επικινδινο ειναι οταν πευτει κατο απο 9 
Περιπου στο 6 το modem κανει disconect οταν παλη εχει καποιοσς θοριβο στο up αυτο συνεπαγετε αργεσ ταχ στο σερφαρισμα.

Τι ενοω αργουμε εμεισ να στηλουμε data για την αλλαγη της σελιδας και κατα συνεπεια αργει να κατεβει κιολας(ετσι φενετε σε εμας) το down rate ομος σε αυτην την περιπτοση ειναι απολτα φισιολογικο και οταν κατυαζουμε παει σφερα....

----------


## SW9MBL

> Ναι συγχρόνιζα κοντά στα 20 πριν καιρό (δεν έτυχε να κοιτάξω τώρα τελευταία) αλλά πάντα οι ταχύτητες μου ήταν κοντά στα 1700-1800KB. Το αρχειάκι το κατέβασε με 700-720KB. Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει και μια είναι έτσι, μια αλλιώς...
> 
> Πήρα τεχνική υποστήριξη και μου είπαν firmware upgrade κλπ (πράγματα ήδη γνωστά δηλαδή) και τσέκαραν τη γραμμή για τπτ βραχυκυκλώματα αλλά όλα οκ. Μάλλον θα ξαναπέσει τηλέφωνο.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια



Δωστο βλβ για αργη ταχ και πεστους οτι παλιοτερα συνχρονιζες στα 22000 και ρωτα γιατι τωρα συνχρονιζεις χαμιλοτερα αλλα τσεκαρε καλλα το εσοτ δικτιο μην εχεισ καμια υγρασια σε καμια μπριζα και τελικα σε χρεοσουν και την ασκοπη μεταβαση αν μπορεις βαλε το ρουτερ στην εισαγογη του σπιτιου η σε αλλη μπριζα   και μετρα καμια φορα φταιμε εμεις και τα ριχνουμε στη γραμμη

----------


## weather1967

> Μια χαρα εισαι λιγο χαμιλο margin στο dwn αλλα αυτο ειναι σχετικο με το att που το δικο σου modem δεν το μετρα το επικινδινο ειναι οταν πευτει κατο απο 9 
> Περιπου στο 6 το modem κανει disconect οταν παλη εχει καποιοσς θοριβο στο up αυτο συνεπαγετε αργεσ ταχ στο σερφαρισμα.
> 
> Τι ενοω αργουμε εμεισ να στηλουμε data για την αλλαγη της σελιδας και κατα συνεπεια αργει να κατεβει κιολας(ετσι φενετε σε εμας) το down rate ομος σε αυτην την περιπτοση ειναι απολτα φισιολογικο και οταν κατυαζουμε παει σφερα....



Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ και εχεις απολυτο δικιο,παρατηρω να αργει να κανει αλλαγη σελιδας ,αλλα κατεβαζει σφαιρα οπως λες .
Μπορώ να αλλαξω καποια ρυθμιση για αυτο το θεμα που αργει να κανει αλλαγη σελιδας ?
Σου στελνω και αλλες δυο εικονες απο το modem ,μπας και παιρνει καμμια αλλη καλυτερη ρυθμιση .
Ενα αλλο αν παρω κανα router με ethernet αυτο το προβλημα θα το μειωσει ? η δεν παιζει ρολο του ρουτερ αλλα ειναι θεμα γραμμης ?

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## lynx

> την ταχ ξεχασες πεσ μας και την ταχ εκ προτης παντος το snr σου ειναι πολυ καλο και το att μικρο αλλα το snr αλλαζει αναλογα με την ταχ συνχρονισμου



 
ναι σορρυ... ειναι 2Mbps και το DSLAM απεχει περιπου 2 χλμ.

----------


## SW9MBL

> ναι σορρυ... ειναι 2Mbps και το DSLAM απεχει περιπου 2 χλμ.



Στα 2 km θα ειταν φισιολογικό να εχεις ενα snr 25/30 - 30/35 dw/up στα 2 Mbps το 17 που εχεις δεν ειναι και κακο δεν μπορεις να κανεις καμια ρυθμηση στο modem αυτο που μπορεις να κηταξεις ειναι τα φιλτρακια σου στα τηλεφωνα (ολα τα τηλ πρεπει να εχουν φιλτρο) να βγαλεις και φιλτρα και τηλ απο της μπριζες και να δοκιμασεις να δεις τη μπριζες του σπιτιου σου για υγρασιες αυτα λυγο πολυ αν μπορεισ να βρεισ και κανα δυο δωκιμαστικα modem να δεις ποιο ειναι ποιο ευεσθιτο (να δεις και το att της γραμμης ) ακομα καλιτερα εξαρτατε βαιβαια ποσο θελεις να ασχολιθεις σε γενικες γραμες παντος για 2 Mbps δεν εχεις προβλημα. Το adsl παντως να ξερεις οτι ειναι επιδερμικο φενομενο και εχει να κανει με συχνοτητες δεν παιζουν ολεσ οι ταχ παντου σε ολεσ τησ αποστασεις ενοω.

το ψαξιμο βεβαια δεν κανει ποτε κακο.

----------

